# Masonic Education



## Warrior1256 (Jan 28, 2017)

Just got back from a Masonic education forum. One of the topics was PHA Masonry history and customs. The Grand Lodge of Kentucky and PHA Grand Lodge of Kentucky recognized each other in 2011  but did not extend to visitation rights. This past October both approved visitation between the two. Am looking forward to this. I plan on visiting a PHA Lodge soon. It's about time!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 28, 2017)

Bring your white gloves.  Or *get* some white gloves.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 28, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Bring your white gloves.  Or *get* some white gloves.


This was not mentioned. Thanks for the advise Brother.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 28, 2017)

I share your joy. But don't anticipate being swept off your feet. Honestly meetings are more than likely done the same way. 

In Illinois, i can suffer through a meeting as a visitor because of the pre-meeting and post-meeting fellowship.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 29, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I share your joy. But don't anticipate being swept off your feet. Honestly meetings are more than likely done the same way.


Oh, I figured as much. But this is a momentous occasion and I just want to be part of it. Let's get visitation between the two organizations common place.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 29, 2017)

We recently had an education session at our Stated Meeting that covered the process of examination when attending another lodge.  Our new WM had found out that very few of the brothers in the lodge had ever visited another lodge.  After going over an emulation of the process (I was one of the "visitors" in the emulation) the brother doing the session gave a "pep talk" about visiting other lodges.  He related how he had been one of the first Masons from the GL of PA to visit a PHA Lodge after that was possible in PA.  He didn't go much into any specific differences but the one comment he had was "Those guys have their act together, we could learn a lot from them."

I hope to visit other lodges soon and for sure will include PHA lodges.  I think it is a good idea to be in contact with the secretary of the lodge you are planning to visit to know what the expectations are as far as dress code, meal fees, and other customs.  Being in contact ahead of time also gives them a heads up that they will have to examine someone, which in some lodges apparently is not often done.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 29, 2017)

Keith C said:


> I think it is a good idea to be in contact with the secretary of the lodge you are planning to visit to know what the expectations are as far as dress code, meal fees, and other customs. Being in contact ahead of time also gives them a heads up that they will have to examine someone, which in some lodges apparently is not often done.


Good advice. Thanks Brother.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Keith C said:


> We recently had an education session at our Stated Meeting that covered the process of examination when attending another lodge.  Our new WM had found out that very few of the brothers in the lodge had ever visited another lodge.  After going over an emulation of the process (I was one of the "visitors" in the emulation) the brother doing the session gave a "pep talk" about visiting other lodges.  He related how he had been one of the first Masons from the GL of PA to visit a PHA Lodge after that was possible in PA.  He didn't go much into any specific differences but the one comment he had was "Those guys have their act together, we could learn a lot from them."
> 
> I hope to visit other lodges soon and for sure will include PHA lodges.  I think it is a good idea to be in contact with the secretary of the lodge you are planning to visit to know what the expectations are as far as dress code, meal fees, and other customs.  Being in contact ahead of time also gives them a heads up that they will have to examine someone, which in some lodges apparently is not often done.



When you say examine someone what do you mean by that??


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 14, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> When you say examine someone what do you mean by that??


An examination of a proposed visitor through lawful Masonic information to insure that he is indeed a Freemason.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

So what does that entail?? Is that something done in the lodge prior to me actually visiting?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 14, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> So what does that entail?? Is that something done in the lodge prior to me actually visiting?


In the new members section you stated that you are not a new Brother just decided to become active again. Are you a Freemason?


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Elexir (Apr 14, 2017)

Do you currently belong to a lodge?


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

No


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

no. The lodge I was in is overseas so I was demited into the holding lodge in the jurisdiction of oaklahoma until I find a lodge in my area to demit to.


----------



## tldubb (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm proud of being a PA mason, the brotherly love that GL of PA and MWPHGL of PA have for each other is very apparent it's a joy to be a part of it!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 14, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> Yes





Warrior1256 said:


> An examination of a proposed visitor through lawful Masonic information to insure that he is indeed a Freemason.





Alfred Taylor said:


> So what does that entail?? Is that something done in the lodge prior to me actually visiting?


Well, if you are a Freemason you most certainly should understand what we are talking about. Suspicious indeed!


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Still suspicious??? Smh. Rather than being  judge mental why not simply help guide a young brother like myself in the proper direction??


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

All I wanted to know is how and what is that because I've never heard of it. But it's ok clearly I'm not going to get any help here


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Well, if you are a Freemason you most certainly should understand what we are talking about. Suspicious indeed!


If for whatever reason my attachment doesn't show up I would love your email address or should I just post the thread with the pictures??


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

It's funny. I get on this site as a last resort because I can't get anybody to even call me back about information to attend a lodge and now this?? Highly disheartening you don't know me or my story and from the little bit I have learned I know that this isn't what we are about.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Well, if you are a Freemason you most certainly should understand what we are talking about. Suspicious indeed!




Can you see this picture??


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 14, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> It's funny. I get on this site as a last resort because I can't get anybody to even call me back about information to attend a lodge and now this?? Highly disheartening you don't know me or my story and from the little bit I have learned I know that this isn't what we are about.


Alfred- i highly suggest you edit that post and take out the profanity.  But anyways what he means by suspicious is that one of the first things you are taught is how to identify a brother in darkness and in light.  And your asking for him to divulge masonic secrets.  
As for not being able to get some one to call you back...dont wait, find a lodge and show up on meeting night with ur demit paperwork and identification.  They will examine you.  You are a Master Mason correct?  

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Apr 14, 2017)

Late to the party here, but I will give it a go.  When you were raised you were imparted with means of recognition for one to know another is a Master Mason.  The examination consists of first showing that you have a valid, up to date dues card from a lodge under a Grand Lodge that is in amity with the Grand Lodge of the Lodge you are visiting (The secretary has a book of all Grand Lodges which share Fraternal Relationships.)  Next , in PA at least, you will go into the Examining room, prove you are a Master Mason by knowing the forms of recognition, and then swear an oath (in PA) and obligation that you are indeed a Master Mason, at which point you will be admitted to the lodge.

I am not surprised you were not aware of this process, as it was never told to me until I was at the meeting where it was exemplified.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO FIND THE DETAILS TO BE ABLE TO "SHOW" up to a lodge. 

I haven't asked him to divulge anything I specifically just want to know what it means for them to "examine me". 

The things I've been told were go to a lodge produce my ID and dues card and I'm good never heard anything of an "examination". 

How does that mean I'm asking for him to divulge anything???


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Late to the party here, but I will give it a go.  When you were raised you were imparted with means of recognition for one to know another is a Master Mason.  The examination consists of first showing that you have a valid, up to date dues card from a lodge under a Grand Lodge that is in amity with the Grand Lodge of the Lodge you are visiting (The secretary has a book of all Grand Lodges which share Fraternal Relationships.)  Next , in PA at least, you will go into the Examining room, prove you are a Master Mason by knowing the forms of recognition, and then swear an oath (in PA) and obligation that you are indeed a Master Mason, at which point you will be admitted to the lodge.
> 
> I am not surprised you were not aware of this process, as it was never told to me until I was at the meeting where it was exemplified.



I appreciate that. Now I understand. That's all I wanted to know! Due to me being raised in a military lodge overseas I honestly haven't had the chance to sit in an open lodge and unfortunately responses like warriors caused me to not affiliate over the years in California but now that I have moved to Texas I felt led to get active again and I run into the same problem yet again which is highly disheartening but that's neither here nor there. 

Thank you for answering my question though.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Alfred- i highly suggest you edit that post and take out the profanity.  But anyways what he means by suspicious is that one of the first things you are taught is how to identify a brother in darkness and in light.  And your asking for him to divulge masonic secrets.
> As for not being able to get some one to call you back...dont wait, find a lodge and show up on meeting night with ur demit paperwork and identification.  They will examine you.  You are a Master Mason correct?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app




Where did I ask him to divulge any secrets??


----------



## Keith C (Apr 14, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> I appreciate that. Now I understand. That's all I wanted to know! Due to me being raised in a military lodge overseas I honestly haven't had the chance to sit in an open lodge and unfortunately responses like warriors caused me to not affiliate over the years in California but now that I have moved to Texas I felt led to get active again and I run into the same problem yet again which is highly disheartening but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> Thank you for answering my question though.




No problem.  I could see the disconnect in communications.  Warrior assumed you were seeking knowledge of the means of recognition (which of course can't be discussed outside of Lodge), yet you were seeking knowledge of the Process, which wasn't 100% clear.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Well I won't be asking anymore questions that's for sure. But before I stop can someone assist me in how to post pictures to this forum?


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Didn't know how to ask 


Keith C said:


> No problem.  I could see the disconnect in communications.  Warrior assumed you were seeking knowledge of the means of recognition (which of course can't be discussed outside of Lodge), yet you were seeking knowledge of the Process, which wasn't 100% clear.



I understand what you're saying. I honestly didn't know how to ask that question without divulging anything myself or to even come across like I was trying to have another brother divulge any secrets. I know nothing of the process and I felt like this was the best place for me to start but I guess I'll just have to wait and see. This feeling of being uncomfortable isn't worth it


----------



## Keith C (Apr 14, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> Well I won't be asking anymore questions that's for sure. But before I stop can someone assist me in how to post pictures to this forum?



Oh, don't go away.  We all can learn something from one another and we are all working on our ashlars!

To post a photo it has to be hosted on the web, on a site like photobucket or google photos then you link the URL to the photo by hitting the icon on top of the text box that looks like a picture of the sun over some mountains.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Th


Keith C said:


> Oh, don't go away.  We all can learn something from one another and we are all working on our ashlars!
> 
> To post a photo it has to be hosted on the web, on a site like photobucket or google photos then you link the URL to the photo by hitting the icon on top of the text box that looks like a picture of the sun over some mountains.




That's way too complicated right now. I was simply just trying to post a picture of my dues card. Don't really see any other way of proving myself without divulging much. I can honestly admit that I probably haven't learned as much as I should but I've been trying. You can only learn soo much on your own. I've just been trying to read and re read my rit and the materials I had going through my degrees from EA to FC then MM but I feel I should know more as a MM I just haven't had the opportunity.


----------



## goomba (Apr 14, 2017)

View media item 230
Here is the backside of the brothers dues card.  I have not posted the front for privacy reasons.  This information was provided to me by him and I am posting it with his permission.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank y


goomba said:


> View media item 230
> Here is the backside of the brothers dues card.  I have not posted the front for privacy reasons.  This information was provided to me by him and I am posting it with his permission.



Thank you


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Alfred- i highly suggest you edit that post and take out the profanity. But anyways what he means by suspicious is that one of the first things you are taught is how to identify a brother in darkness and in light. And your asking for him to divulge masonic secrets.


Yes, this is what made me suspicious.


Keith C said:


> Warrior assumed you were seeking knowledge of the means of recognition (which of course can't be discussed outside of Lodge), y


Yes, this is what I thought.


Alfred Taylor said:


> Due to me being raised in a military lodge overseas I honestly haven't had the chance to sit in an open lodge


I'm sorry Brother but, not being aware that you had never sat in lodge, I hope you can understand why I was suspicious as how to recognize another Freemason is one of the first things that I was taught. I was shown how to do this right at the conclusion of my MM degree.

Let's just start over?


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 15, 2017)

Sure. That's fair


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 15, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> no. The lodge I was in is overseas so I was demited into the holding lodge in the jurisdiction of oaklahoma until I find a lodge in my area to demit to.


When do you demit into a Lodge???


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 15, 2017)

As I earlier learned you petition to join a lodge and you demit out of a lodge.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 15, 2017)

It sounds like MWPHGLoOK put all Demitted Brothers in what they call "a holding lodge" untill such a time that they reaffiliate with a lodge!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 15, 2017)

I believe that's what they do. I'm not sure. Wish I would've known that to begin with I might've tried to handle things a little differently.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 15, 2017)

Keith C said:


> To post a photo it has to be hosted on the web, on a site like photobucket or google photos then you link the URL to the photo by hitting the icon on top of the text box that looks like a picture of the sun over some mountains.



You should be able to pull it right off your phone, I know I can.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 15, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> I believe that's what they do. I'm not sure. Wish I would've known that to begin with I might've tried to handle things a little differently.


Wasn't trying to pick on you. I read about your newbie status after i had published my post. 

In Illinois, we have a temporary Lodge too in place for demitted  Brothers who haven't affiliated with a permanent Lodge.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 15, 2017)

CA has a "Grand Master's Lodge" but it is exclusively for Brothers whose sole lodge surrenders it charter.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 15, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> In Illinois, we have a temporary Lodge too in place for demitted Brothers who haven't affiliated with a permanent Lodge.





Brother JC said:


> CA has a "Grand Master's Lodge" but it is exclusively for Brothers whose sole lodge surrenders it charter.


Interesting! I had not heard of this until now.


----------

